# Baak Gwai 白鬼



## Baak Gwai (Feb 11, 2020)

Hi!

I'm new to MartialTalk. I live in Marseille (France) and I'm a practicer of Wing Chun.
My wing chun comes from Hok San (鶴山) in Giangdong (廣東), China.

My branch comes from Kulo Wing Chun (Pin San Wing Chun or slant body wing chun). We learn the Leung Jan's system by studing San Sik. 
My Sifu, Leoi Kei Saam, has learnt his art by his father, Leoi Cam Leung. His family emigrates in Viet Nam after the 2nd world war and in France in 80's.

Have a nice day!


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome to martial talk


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 11, 2020)

Bonjour et bienvenue!


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome to the Forum. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Martial D (Feb 11, 2020)

Baak Gwai said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm new to MartialTalk. I live in Marseille (France) and I'm a practicer of Wing Chun.
> My wing chun comes from Hok San (鶴山) in Giangdong (廣東), China.
> ...


That's a lot of name-dropping.

That's how you know he's real WC. The name-drop is our hidden weapon.


----------



## Parzival (Feb 11, 2020)

Hola


----------



## Buka (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome to Martial Talk, bro.


----------



## Baak Gwai (Feb 11, 2020)

Thank you!
Nice to meet "all" you!


----------



## W.Bridges (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome to MT


----------

